# اخبار المنتدى 2010.01.30



## طحبوش (30 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة 
احداث و اخبار جدا ساخنة و من النوع الثقيل 
اخبار لم تعرفوها من قبل 
فضائح و اسرار تكشف لاول مرة 
في ثاني نشرة اخبار على التوالي 
على من سنلقي الشباك هذه المرة 
و من وقع في مصيدة الاخبار 
جواسيسنا منتشرين في كل مكان و في كل الاقسام 

و الآن الى الاخبار 

عياد و كرسي الاعتراف 






عياد منذ فترة موعودين في جلوسه
 على كرسي الاعتراف 
و سبب هذا التأخير هو امتحاناته و 
لكن السبب الاخر هو تغيب المشرفة التويتي 
و لكن سؤالنا متى سيعود الكرسي الى حالته الرسمية 

و متى سيجلس عليه الضحية 
اسئلة ننتظر الجواب عليها و نتمنى عودة المشرفة تويتي بخير و سلامة 



فيتا تسأل تامر !!






بعد مرور سنوات على معرفتهما و رابط الاخوة 
الذي جمعهما
  فيتا تحث تامر على الدراسة 
فقد اعلمنا مراسلينا ان فيتا قالت لتامر 
ذاكر كويس !!!
مع العلم ان تامر البالغ من عمر 27 عاما كان قد انهى دراسته 
منذ سنين عديدة مما ترك لدينا تسؤلات 
كثيرة سألناها للدكتور المختص في جامعة وسطن برغ
البروفيسور فرانشيسكو زابرولو 
حيث اوضح لنا ان مرض الزهايمر من الممكن ان يبدأ في سنين
مبكرة !!!
نتمنى لمشرفتنا العزيزة دوام الصحة 
و قوة الذاكرة 


تعديل الاسماء و اعياد ميلاد 







في هذا الاسبوع تم تغيير العديد من الاسماء 
من ex moslim الى +christian+
من truthseeker الى +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
من *Miky4_u* الى *Jesus Son 261*

و قد قرر اكس مسلم تغيير اسمه لانه لم يعد 
يعبر عن حالته فهو سابقا كان فقط مسلم سابق 
و كان قد تخلى عن اسلامه فقط 
اما اليوم فبعد ان امن بالرب يسوع مخلصا قرر ان يصبح اسمه 
خريستيان اي مسيحي 

اما عن تروث سيكر  الباحثة عن الحقيقة 
فقد وجدتها اخيرا و انتقلت من الالحاد الى المسيحية 
و كلكم قد تابعتم قصتها 


اما عن اعياد الميلاد التي ادخلت الفرحة للمنتدى 

امة 
فكان عيد ميلاد المشرفة المتألقة امة التي 
 كان مولدها في 27 كانون الثاني 
المشرفة امة المسؤولة عن قسم الارشاد الروحي 
متقاعدة و تعمل في خدمة الرب 

مريم 12 
كان عيد 26 كانون الثاني و مريم التي تبلغ الان من العمر 
13 عاما كانت قد انتسبت الى المنتدى في بدايات 
العام الماضي نتمنى لها سنة جميلة 


النهيسي 
استاذي النهيسي 
و قد اصبح عمره 53 سنة ع قبال العمر كلو 
النهيسي الذي سجل في المنتدى في عام 2008 
عضو مبارك و انشاء الله قريبا نراه مشرفا 



وايت سنو 
اصبحت في 35 من عمرها و كل سنة و انتم بخير 




احتفال المصريين بفوزهم على الجزائر 







افتتحت الاخت دونا نبيل موضوع مباركة للمنتخب المصري 
لفوزه على الجزائر باربع اهداف نظيفة 
مقابل لاشيء 
هذه النتيجة التي هزت عالم الكرة 
و خاصة بعد الانباء التي ترددت بعد مباراة 
مصر و الجزائر في السودان حيث تعرض 
الجمهور المصري الى مضايقات من الجمهور الجزائري 
هذه المضايقات حسب اخبار مصرية 
اتسمت بطابع العنف 
على كل الاحوال مبروك لمصر و مبروك للعب النظيف 
و لكن نبقى عند الواقع بأن الجزائر هي التي ستلعب 
في كأس العالم و اما مصر التي بحسب بعض الاراء 
هي مستحقة اكثر لن تلعب 
...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


تغير احصائية المنتدى 








تراجع بعض المشاركات و تقدم البعض الاخر 
تغير ترتيب قائمة اكثر اعضاء المنتدى مشاركة 
بخروج رنا من القائمة و دخول مارسيلينو اليها 
و تقدم ايضا النهيسي على كوك 
بعدد المشاركات 


دونا و كليمو و مصالح مالية 








حيث قرر كليمو ان يبدأ بيع برامج الكومبيوتر التي يضعها 
في المنتدى 
مطالبا من الزعيم روك ان يعدل القوانين 
فمن يريد ان يحمل البرنامج عليه بالدفع اولا 
لكي يزود من الداخل 
و قد رأت دونا في ذلك مصدرا لثروة هائلة 
و وافقته الرأي و لكن بشرط نص نص 
و لكن كليمو لم يرضى و قال 60 % له و 40 % لدونا 
فاعتبرت دونا بان ذلك طمع و اشتعل الخلاف بين الطرفين 
فانتهى المشروع قبل بدءه 

 
اراء حول النشرة السابقة 






فبعد النجاح الجميل التي حققته النشرة الماضية 
بفضل اعضاء المنتدى الرائعين 
تابعنا اراء بعض الاعضاء الذين كتبت عنهم الاخبار 
مولكا مولكان الذي قرر التعامل مع مراسلينا على انهم جواسيس 
و قرر هو و دونا نبيل تعلم الصيني لكي لا تصل 
لنا الاخبار 

مارسيلينو الذي قابل الاخبار بانها محاولة لاستهدافه شخصيا 
و قال عاجبك الفضايح ..
مع العلم ان مارسيلينو هو من اوائل المشجعين للنشرة 
و لكن غير رايه بعد الاخبار عنه 

ماي الروك الزعيم قال نايس و نحن نقلو 
شكرا للديمقراطية في هذا المنتدى 



طرد مراسلين 







للاسف مع ان النشرة لم تبدأ الا منذ فترة بسيطة
الا اننا اضطررنا الى ان نطرد اثنين من المراسلين 
نظرا لانهم اتوا باخبار مغلوطة و غير صحيحة 
مما ينقض مصداقية الاخبار 
فنحن لانرضى بان تكون الاخبار من نسج 
الخيال فاخبارنا هنا مية بالمية حقيقية 
و مصادرها موثوقة 
و على مسؤوليتنا الشخصية 




اعضاء مباركين 
:download:





لدينا مصدر غير موثوق و لكن طلب منا كتابة الخبر على 
زمته 
الاسبوع القادم سيشهد ترقيه  لبعض الاعضاء 
ليصبحو بمرتبة اعضاء مباركين 

و قد اعطى لنا المصدر بعض الترشيحات 
و انتبهو مرشحين و ليسو مؤكدين 

و لكن لا نستطيع نشرها لاحتمال تعرضنا للمسائلة 
و خاصة ان الخبر غير مؤكد .....

و لكن ما هو مؤكد ان سبب التأخير في ترقية الاعضاء 
هو انشغال روك في الايام القليلة الماضية 
و تم تأجيل الترقية لوقت غير معلوم 

و لكن مصدرنا اكد لنا انها الاسبوع القادم او ايام قليلة معدودة 




بعد ماتش مصر و الجزائر 






وسط تخوف من حدوث خلافات مرة اخرى بين 
المصريين و الجزائريين على صفحات المنتدى 
كان الزعيم يفكر بفرض حظر تجول في المنتدى 
و ذلك تحسبا لمنع اشتباكات غير مسلحة 
بين الجزائريين و المصريين 
هل ستمر الايام بعد الماتش بسلام ؟
نرجو ذلك 




اهداء النشرة 






قرر طاقم النشرة اهداء النشرة الى المشرفين 
في الاقسام الحوارية 

منتدى الحوار الاسلامي 

الاسئلة و الاجوبة عن المسيحة 

الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

توين , فريدي ,ماي روك , فادي , نيومان ,اسد الغابة 
صوت الرب . انطونيوس , ماريا 


طاقم العمل 

الادارة العامة :دونا نبيل 
الاخراج و الاعداد:طحبوش 
المعدين لهذه النشره 
المراسل ب 12 و 5 و 6 و 2 
المراسلة 4 و 8 



اتمنى النشرة تكون عجبتكم و انتظرونا دايما 
و في النهاية الشكر ليكم 
و شكرا خاص جدا لراعي النشرة الاساسي 
و المديرة العامة 
دونا نبيل 
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

:download:

روعة طحبوش 

نشكر ربنا انى قافلة رسايل الزوار 

يا  كلبوظ يا فضيحة انت 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

ههههههه​


----------



## just member (30 يناير 2010)

*كان نفسي اهديلك احلي تقييم
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك وسطينا
فيني متابع بكل حب واهتمام
لانو عن جد فكرة وموضوع بمنتهي الجمال والروعة
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
النشرة واخبارها كانت حلوة اوى وفيها اخبار تضحك
فضحت نص المنتدى فاضلك النص التانى هههههههههههه
جامده ياطحبوش
متااااااااااااااابعه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يناير 2010)

*روووعه يا طحبوش بجد

الله معك 
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2010)

*الحمد لله انى مش فى صفحة فضايحك يطحبوش 

ربنا يبعدنا عنك وعن فضايحك

بس نشرة دمها خفيف خالص​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله ....

ماعرفتوش حاجة


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*مميزه جدا

شامله ومتكامله ودمها خفيف

وبأذن يسوع يارب تنجح النشره وتنجح دائما فى حياتك يارب

شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (30 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه يابنى انا االلى منزل موضوع مبروك لى مصر 
وبعدين بقا بلاش تتجسس عليا ماشى  قال وعمل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا كلبوز لما اشوفك هفنجرك 
مرسى ياجميل على النشرة الحلوة دى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك 
انا بهزر قول زى منتا عوز


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2010)

*جميلة جدا النشرة يا طحبوش 
روعة بجد العمل دة 

اجمل حاجة عجبتني في العدد دة الاهداء اللي عملتة لمشرفي الاقسام الحوارية 
الحقيقة الناس دي بتتعب جدا 
الرب يعطيهم قوة ونعمة ليخدموا اسم الرب اكثر واكثر 

انا هتابع دايما العمل الرائع دة​*


----------



## marcelino (30 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه 

روووووح يا شيخ وتعالى على مهلك اوى ههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يناير 2010)

اخبار جميلة المرة دى
ومش فضايح قوى يعنى
ههههههههههههه

واوعى تيجى جانبك انا بحزرك اهو
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2010)

*رائع طحبوش ربنا يباركك تستاهل احلى تقييم 
ربنا يباركك وانا متابعه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يناير 2010)

*رائع يا طحبوش

منتظرين الفضايح والاخبار كده دايما

واحلى تقييم*​


----------



## جيلان (31 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه الحمد لله
انا براءة المرادى*


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> روعة طحبوش
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا اسميشال 
منورة هههههههه خوفي اكتب خبر عنك تحذفيني من قائمة الاصدقاء ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *كان نفسي اهديلك احلي تقييم
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك وسطينا
> فيني متابع بكل حب واهتمام
> لانو عن جد فكرة وموضوع بمنتهي الجمال والروعة
> *​



ربنا يخليك يا جوجو و انا جدا سعيد بمرورك الجميل جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك و انت جنتل مان بجد


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> النشرة واخبارها كانت حلوة اوى وفيها اخبار تضحك
> فضحت نص المنتدى فاضلك النص التانى هههههههههههه
> جامده ياطحبوش
> متااااااااااااااابعه​*



ربنا يخليكي هي مش فضايح هي اخبار عادية يا رب مايجيش خبر عنك يزعجك هههههههههههههه 
سويتي انت مستهدفة رسميا الان


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *روووعه يا طحبوش بجد
> 
> الله معك
> *​


ربنا يخليك يا كيوبيد و انشاء الله ينور اسمك النشرة عن قريب


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الحمد لله انى مش فى صفحة فضايحك يطحبوش
> 
> ربنا يبعدنا عنك وعن فضايحك
> 
> بس نشرة دمها خفيف خالص​*


امين ههههههههههههههههههههه بس انشاء الله نلاقيكي قريب على النشرة هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا اسميشال
> منورة هههههههه خوفي اكتب خبر عنك تحذفيني من قائمة الاصدقاء ههههههههه


 

:download:

احسن خليك خايف 
انت اصلا داخل صداقتى  كاستثناء 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> احسن خليك خايف
> انت اصلا داخل صداقتى  كاستثناء
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه اه يا عيني ع التهديد يا عيني


----------



## grges monir (31 يناير 2010)

*دة انتى عديت الجزيرة فى الاخبار هههه*
*سؤال صغييير با طحبوش لحقت امتى تعمل جواسيبس اقصدىمراسلين ليك*
*شكلك واخد تدريب من ورايا وجى تطبقة هنا ههههههه*
*يجد تمييز وابداع قى كتابة الاخبار*
*عاوزين النشرة تكون نشطةدايما ومش يحصل كسل*
*وانتاعارف المنتدى اللهم لا حسد اعضائة واخبارة العدد قى الليمون هههههههه*
*مستنى الجديد طحبوش *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## هنرى شنودة (31 يناير 2010)

جميلة النشرة ياأستاذ طحبوش 
انتى بتهدى النفوس
ربنا  يقدرك وتكمل النصف الثانى


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

نشره رااااااااائعه يا طحبوش 
ومليئه بالاخبار الرائعه 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 يناير 2010)

جميلة طحبوش تسلم ايدك متابعة


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الحمد لله ....
> 
> ماعرفتوش حاجة



الحمد لله هههههههههههههههههههه 
نورت يا استاذي مولكا


----------



## Critic (1 فبراير 2010)

*انا هعمل سبق صحفى هنا و اسيح على اسمك الحقيقى بئا *
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2010)

إشاعات الترقيات باطلة


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> إشاعات الترقيات باطلة




اهو هو دة الوحيد يا طحبوس اللى يعرف ههههههه
يعنى ممكن تقول له مع عبد الحليم

مقدرش اخالفك لأنى عارفك تقدر تحط الحديد فى ايدى


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2010)

*هى جميله خالص وفيها مفجاءات كمان
ودة طبعا بيميزها اكتر واكتر

وبعدين لازم تجيب سيرتى فى النشرة
مش حرام بزمتك؟ههههه
وبعدين انا فعلا اعرف تامر شوية لكن بجد مكنتش اعرف انه خلص
لازم الفضايح دى يعنى ههههه

ميرسى يا طحبوش
المرة دى ربنا ستر
انا افتكر كنت هتقول حاجه تانى شطور
هههههه
*​


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

رائع حكاية النشرة دى يا طحبوش
بس اتمنى انى مش اكون من المفضوحين 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

عاملة زى نشرة الاخبار 
بس جميلة


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الحمد لله ....
> 
> ماعرفتوش حاجة




الحمدلله ههههههههههههههههههههه 

خلاص يا مولكا يعني اذا عملنا فضيحة نبقى منستهدف سيادتك 

و اذا رحمناك و ماجبناش حاجة تقول ما عرفناش هههههه طيب نعمل ايه 

بعدين اصلا انت اسمك يا رباشا منور النشرة و المنتدى كلو


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *مميزه جدا
> 
> شامله ومتكامله ودمها خفيف
> 
> ...




ربنا يباركك استاذ النهيسي و بالفعل النشرة حلوت بوجودك فيها يا رب دايما نجيب عنك اخبار جميلة زي روحك الجميلة


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يابنى انا االلى منزل موضوع مبروك لى مصر
> وبعدين بقا بلاش تتجسس عليا ماشى  قال وعمل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا كلبوز لما اشوفك هفنجرك
> مرسى ياجميل على النشرة الحلوة دى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
> انا بهزر قول زى منتا عوز




ربنا يخليك يا تامر و في موضوع انت منزلو و دونا منزلة موضوع كمان بقيتو تنين 
و بعدين يا تامر يا اخي اعمل ايه اذا كانت الاخبار عنك كتيرة ههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *جميلة جدا النشرة يا طحبوش
> روعة بجد العمل دة
> 
> اجمل حاجة عجبتني في العدد دة الاهداء اللي عملتة لمشرفي الاقسام الحوارية
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا رجعا و انشاء الله نشوف عنك اخبار جميلة 
و انت من الناس الي جدا رائعين ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> روووووح يا شيخ وتعالى على مهلك اوى ههههههه
> ​




هههههه ما انا روحت اهو 

شكرا ليك على المتابعة الجميلة جدا يا مارو ربنا يباركك لولا تشجيعك ماكنش في نشرة اصلا


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اخبار جميلة المرة دى
> ومش فضايح قوى يعنى
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




خلاص اوعدك المرة الي جاية هتكون فضايح ع الاخر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

منورة يا سندريلا و ربنا يباركك


----------



## هنرى شنودة (1 فبراير 2010)

مفيش حديد ولا عبد الحليم
لكن الزعيم يعرف كل حاجة *لآنه هو الزعيم*
*ولازم ترجعه الاول يا أستاذ  طحبوش*
*ولا رأيك ايه*


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *رائع طحبوش ربنا يباركك تستاهل احلى تقييم
> ربنا يباركك وانا متابعه​*




شكرا يا كيريا منورة النشرة دايما دايما ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 فبراير 2010)

جامده موت النشره


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *رائع يا طحبوش
> 
> منتظرين الفضايح والاخبار كده دايما
> 
> واحلى تقييم*​




شكرا ليكي يا تاسوني ع التقييم الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك و انشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه الحمد لله
> انا براءة المرادى*




مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة هههههههههههه انشاء الله نجيب عنك اخبار حلوة


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *دة انتى عديت الجزيرة فى الاخبار هههه*
> *سؤال صغييير با طحبوش لحقت امتى تعمل جواسيبس اقصدىمراسلين ليك*
> *شكلك واخد تدريب من ورايا وجى تطبقة هنا ههههههه*
> *يجد تمييز وابداع قى كتابة الاخبار*
> ...




شكرا ليك يا جرجس انك دايما متابعنا و ربنا يباركك و يبقى اسمك قريبا منور النشرة زي ما انت منور المنتدى كلو 
وربنا يباركك و هابي بيرث دي


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

هنرى شنودة قال:


> جميلة النشرة ياأستاذ طحبوش
> انتى بتهدى النفوس
> ربنا  يقدرك وتكمل النصف الثانى




انشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم و ربنا يباركك و شكرا ع المرور الجميل


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> نشره رااااااااائعه يا طحبوش
> ومليئه بالاخبار الرائعه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




نورت يا كوكومان و يارب نشوف اخبار جميلة ليك انشاء الله


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جميلة طحبوش تسلم ايدك متابعة



منورة النشرة يا عاشقة و يا رب تتابعينا على طوول


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا هعمل سبق صحفى هنا و اسيح على اسمك الحقيقى بئا *
> *ههههههههههههههه*




طيب ما تسيحو ههههههههههههههههه يعني اصلا ده مش تهديد ههههههههههههههه 

منور النشرة يا كريتيك فضيحتك في النشرة الاستثنائية يوم الاربعاء ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> إشاعات الترقيات باطلة



شكرا ليك انك دايما متابعنا و منور النشرة يا زعيم 
انت عارف قد ايه تواجدك معنا بيشجعنا 

اه الخبر نحن كتبنا انو مصدر غير موثوق بس هو لحد النهاردة واثق من رأيو و عاوزنا ننشرو في النشرة الجاية طيب نعمل ايه ...!!

انا هكتب في النشرة الي جاية الخبر ده 

اني الاشاعة باطلة و شكرا ليك على التوضيح و ربنا يباركك دايما منتعبك معانا


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> اهو هو دة الوحيد يا طحبوس اللى يعرف ههههههه
> يعنى ممكن تقول له مع عبد الحليم
> 
> مقدرش اخالفك لأنى عارفك تقدر تحط الحديد فى ايدى




ما احنا قلنا ان المصدر غير موثوق يا مولكا تقدر تقرا النشرة مرة تانية و لا هتشمت فينا يعني ؟؟هاا ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *هى جميله خالص وفيها مفجاءات كمان
> ودة طبعا بيميزها اكتر واكتر
> 
> وبعدين لازم تجيب سيرتى فى النشرة
> ...




حرام ليه 

حد ما يعرفش اصدقائو و عاملين فيها صداقة و انت فاكراه لسا بالجامعة و مش عارف ايه 

ع فكرة دونا و روك و ابسوتي و كوبتيك مان كلهم مخلصين جامعة مش بكر اروح اشوفك بتسألي روك عن المذاكرة هههههههههههههه 

وقعتي في شر اعمالك هههههههههه 

نور اسمك النشرة يا فيتا و يا ريت تاخدي حبوب تقوية ذاكرة احسن المرض ده جامد قوي و بيعمل مشاكل و فضايح كتير 

ههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (2 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> حرام ليه
> 
> حد ما يعرفش اصدقائو و عاملين فيها صداقة و انت فاكراه لسا بالجامعة و مش عارف ايه
> 
> ...



* هههههههههه
بجد مكنتش اعرف ولعلمك انا لسه مش عندى الزهايمر
يمكن دى البوادر بتاعته وعلى ايدك الله اعلم بقى :smil8:
بس حقيقى مصادفش ان تامر قالى انه مخلص انا يمكن احساسى غلط
او علشان انا خلصت معتبرة الباقى تلامذة زيك كده:t30:

وبعدين ابسوتى ودونا انا شوفتهم ريح بالك لايمكن اتلبغبط فيهم
وكوبتك كان معايا فى دراستى
اما روك بقى مستخيل مبقاش عارفه فيها خصم هههههه

عموما ملحوقه وهلاقيلك غلطه ووقتها مش هرحمك*:hlp:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههه
شكلي هاقفل رسائل الزوار قريبا
الدنيا مبقاش فيها أمان
لك مني الف تحية​*


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> رائع حكاية النشرة دى يا طحبوش
> بس اتمنى انى مش اكون من المفضوحين
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ليك كتير



منورة يا رافي يا قمر يا ربن نسمع عنك الاخبار الجميلة قريبا هههههههههههه


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 فبراير 2010)

نسيتوا عيدي كان ب 15\1
و غيرت اسمي !!!


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

*طحبوش وجواسيسة اون لاين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*




*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

:smi411:

نسيت المصدر 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1845915#post1845915




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (2 فبراير 2010)

*تصدقى برافوووو عليكى
من يومك نااااصحه ههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *تصدقى برافوووو عليكى*
> 
> *من يومك نااااصحه ههههه*​


 

:download:

لا مش نصاحة 
الصورة فى حب فيتا 

اى خدعة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> جامده موت النشره



شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ههههههههه
> شكلي هاقفل رسائل الزوار قريبا
> الدنيا مبقاش فيها أمان
> لك مني الف تحية​*


ربنا يستر منك و من عمايلك ههههههههههههههههه 
على كل الاحوال سكر رسايل الزوار او افتحها براحتك اخبارك هتوصلنا يعني هتوصلنا هههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

اسميشال و فيتا يا عيني على فضايحكم النشرة الي جاية ههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> نسيتوا عيدي كان ب 15\1
> و غيرت اسمي !!!



ليه ما عملتش عيد ميلاد و عزمت النشرة ما كناش نعرف كل سنة و انت طيب 
و اسمك تغير بعد ما اتذاعت النشرة بس النشرة الي جاية هينزل الخبر اكيد 
كل عام و انت بخير و مبروك الاسم الجديد


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

*الفكره كتير مهضومه ههههههههههه

والاسلوب رائع 

تسلم طحبوش على الفضايح اقصد على الاخبار هههههههه

ربنا يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *الفكره كتير مهضومه ههههههههههه
> 
> والاسلوب رائع
> 
> ...




شكرا بسم الصليب على مرورك الرائع ربنا يباركك 

يا رب نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اسميشال و فيتا يا عيني على فضايحكم النشرة الي جاية ههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

قافلة الزوار 
ونادر ما بعبر الخاص 

اى اخبار هتكون مدسوسة يا كلبوظ 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ونهيب بالسيد كلبوظ التزام الدقة 

مش بنتهدد احنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

شوفي من اول الاخبار الي جبناها لليوم في خبر كان اختراع كلو حقيقي ههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (3 فبراير 2010)

أخي طحبوش
مشكور على ما سردت 
لنا من اخبار
نشره رااااااااائعه  
ومليانه بالاخبار الجميلة 
شكرا الك كثير
بجد تعبان اوي عليها
هههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> أخي طحبوش
> مشكور على ما سردت
> لنا من اخبار
> نشره رااااااااائعه
> ...




منورة النشرة ربنا يخليكي 
و يا رب نشوف خبر حلو عنك قريبا 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## vetaa (3 فبراير 2010)

*كده برضه يا طحبووووووش
طيب هوافق على اللى قولتلى عليه واجبلك كام خبر
بس بلاش انا
ولو قولت حاجه عنى 
يبقى انت اللى ابتديت والبادى طحبوش بقى
هههههههه
*


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

اوكي هههههههههههههههه خلاص وصلت الاخبار


----------



## vetaa (3 فبراير 2010)

*اخبار اية بالظبط
تعرف اذا حصل
هقيم عليك الحد ههههه
*


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

يا رب استر هههههههههههه و في خبر عني


----------



## vetaa (3 فبراير 2010)

*اللى انا قولته
اية خلاص قررت تفضح صاحب الجورنال
دى هتبقى مفاجئه حصرية وهتثبت مصداقيه الجورنال
ههههه
*


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

مصداقية جورنال مين ههههههههههه انا مجبور احطها مش بكيفي لاني المراسلين او زي ما تسموهم جواسيس مش عارف من فين جايبين كلمة ديمقراطية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2010)

*هو اية حكاية النشرة الاستثنائية دى يا طحبوش؟​*


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

اليوم في نشرة يا سندريلا استثنائية


----------



## هنرى شنودة (3 فبراير 2010)

هابى برث دلى استاذطحبوش


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور يا طحبووووش 
انا متابعة معاك اهو عشان تفضل بعيد عشان لقيتك فى بروفايلى امبارح هههههههههه
يلا فى انتظار النشرة الاستثنائية
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اليوم في نشرة يا سندريلا استثنائية




*هههههههههه
شكلها هتبقى فضايح اون لاين
ههههههههههههه
اما تزلها ابقى ابعتلى بقا*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (3 فبراير 2010)

يابنى لم الدور شوية الله طايح كده يا كلبوز طيب عندى ليك خبر انما ايه جبارررررررررررررر
جدا


----------



## zama (4 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههه
هه


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

لا فية اخبار ولا اهرام 
ولا استثنائية ولا اعتيادية 
يبقى الاشاعة صحيحة 
تم القبض على كل جواسيس كلبوظ


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه







​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
فظيعه النشره يا كلبوظ
ربنا يكفينا من تجسساتك
هههههههههه
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

* فين النشرة الاستثنائية يا طحبوش

طحبوش بيشتغلنا*​


----------



## vetaa (4 فبراير 2010)

*اصل انا شكلى دعيت عليه
لانه مسمعش كلامى هههه
*


----------



## طحبوش (4 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركم كلكم و النشرة الاستثنائية تأجلت بسبب عطل فني عندي في الكومبيوتر 

انشاء الله قريبا انزلها و هبعتها لكم

و حاليا انا بحضر للنشرة ادعولي تطلع اليوم


----------



## rana1981 (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه منيح يلي خبرتني انه نشاطي متراجع​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يباركم كلكم و النشرة الاستثنائية تأجلت بسبب عطل فني عندي في الكومبيوتر
> 
> انشاء الله قريبا انزلها و هبعتها لكم
> 
> و حاليا انا بحضر للنشرة ادعولي تطلع اليوم


 

:download:

ايوة ايوة 
حجة الكلبوظ بوظان الكمبيوتر 

دة تلاقى الناس احتاطت 
وقفلت رسايلها 
من جواسيسك 
كلبوظ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## raffy (4 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب النشرة تطلع النهاردة 
واشوف الفضايح 
واشمت فى اللى فى بالى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب النشرة تطلع النهاردة
> واشوف الفضايح
> واشمت فى اللى فى بالى
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
:download:

ميييييييييييين اللى 
واشمت فى اللى فى بالى 

ميييييييييييييييين هة مييييييييييييييييين 


خلينا نعمل لكلبوظ نشرة ادوية هنا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2010)

*بجد خدمتكم فوق الرائشعة يا اخوتي
وانا فيني متابع ومستني بفارغ الصبر  كل ماهو جديد

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع كتيييييييييير
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## raffy (5 فبراير 2010)

هو مش حد هو كتييييييير
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> هو مش حد هو كتييييييير
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :download:

يبقى هتبقى نشرة ادوية 
لاسعاف مصابى نشرة كلبوظ الاخبارية 
بس مش ملاحظة رافى 
ان كلبوظ اختفى فى ظروف غامضة 

ياترى روك خطفة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## vetaa (5 فبراير 2010)

*شكل طحبوش وجواسيسه وكمبيوتراتهم
اتخطفوا هههه
*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 فبراير 2010)

ايه ياطحبوش روحت فين انا مستنية الفضايح 
قصدى النشرة 
ههههههههههههههه
يارب استر يارب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*تصدق فضايح جامدة*
*يلا عقبال ما تجيب فضايح اكتر واكتر*
*بجد نشرة حلوة*
*انا متااااابعة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*النشره المفروض نازله حالا 
اسمحولى بقى نقفل دى ونفك تثبيتها ونستقبل الجديده ​*


----------

